# Welsh: Caru chdi



## kimberlite

Hello everybody !

I need your help to define what these two words mean : *Caru chdi*. 
I already check dictionnary but i would like to have the opinion of a Welsh about _nuances_ and _meaning_ for this.

A boy sent me this sentence at the end of a mail, for the context. 
I will be so glad if you could give me your opinion!

Wish you a beautiful night!

Kimber, french. 

Bye!


----------



## Tegs

This means "I love you" in informal Welsh. It can be as a friend, or as something more - depending on your relationship with the boy


----------



## kimberlite

Tegs said:


> This means "I love you" in informal Welsh. It can be as a friend, or as something more - depending on your relationship with the boy




It's my boyfriend who sent me "caru chdi"

Would you know the difference between "Caru chdi" and "Dwi'n dy garu di" please?

Diolch for answering me, it's nice!

Hywl


----------



## Tegs

It's a difference in grammar really, but they both mean exactly the same thing.

_Caru chdi _is a short, informal way of saying it and literally it means "Love you" (with no "I"). You might write that in a text because it saves space 

_Dwi'n dy garu di_ is a lot more grammatically correct. It's still informal, but it's less informal than "caru chdi" and it means "I love you" (with the "I" included). 

H*wy*l


----------



## kimberlite

Diolch for your answers Tegs ! That's very nice from you!!!

I wish you a good day

Hwyl


----------



## Tegs

Croeso (you're welcome)


----------

